# Almost ready



## dozuki (Feb 7, 2016)

Well I have been ordering bits and pieces and pestering people for information and I think that I am almost ready to get started, once I get a few more boxes from the mail man.  I have taps and dies and collets and chucks and a few drills.  I even ordered a few rods of ebonite.  

Now that I have come to my senses a little I'm thinking it might be a little goofy starting out with nice full rods of ebonite.  So I'm wondering what I could practice on that will hold a thread nicely and won't cost a fortune.  

I am wondering if anyone might have little nubs and short pieces that aren't up to being a pen that might be for sale.  Or if someone could point me in the direction of good practice material that would be great too.  

Paul


----------



## magpens (Feb 7, 2016)

If you are talking about practice threading exercises, I would suggest Alumilite.  You can buy single-colored Alumilite blanks from ExoticBlanks for $7 each.  Alumilite threads very easily and beautifully


----------



## dozuki (Feb 7, 2016)

That's great.  Thanks for the pointer I didn't know that.   I will have to get some in the mail.


----------



## dozuki (Feb 7, 2016)

Put my order in.  I have to say they a very nice selection of colors of alumilite.  Now all I need is patience and more patience.  Hopefully I will be showing off a pen in a couple of weeks.  Thanks to everyone for their advice on supplies and sites for obtaining the needed supplies.  

Paul


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Feb 8, 2016)

Remember to make plugs for the threads, once you got the outer diameter right the stress of making the inner diameter will break your work.
Some people make a Female threaded piece, like a nut, to help strengthen the part while you thread the inside thread.
others thread the inside, then make a threaded plug to give support while making the outside threads either way plugs are of great help.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqGjTGbQNlA


----------



## dozuki (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks.  That does sound like a really good idea.  Are the plugs made with something special like delrin or can I just use a piece of my practice alumilite for the plugs.  Seems like making a set of plugs for each set of tap/die might be order.  And it will be good practice making them.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Feb 8, 2016)

Just make them from the same material your using, Acrylic, PR, Aluminite Even aluminum.
They just have to be the same thread size as you using.
I make aluminum rods with the threads for turning the body and cap, there some threads about this.

Joey


----------



## Maverick KB (Feb 9, 2016)

I too use aluminum rods. 6061 aluminum from Online Metals are a very inexpensive way to go. *insert standard caution for safety: gloves, eye pro, respirator, filtration)* 

Order Aluminum Round Alloys , 2011, 2024, 6061, 6063, 6262, 7075, ALUMINUM - 6060 in Small Quantities at OnlineMetals.com

they also have decent prices on Acetal aka Delrin


----------

